# Candy Corn?



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm looking for these traditional autumn candies for a project I'm doing with my class. They are small cone shaped candies with three stripes of colors- orange, brown, and yellow. Very sweet. Has anyone ever seen them in Dubai?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There's a couple of stores in Dubai Mall that specialize in American candy - the Hershey shop and Candylicious. The other place you could try is Safestway on Sheikh Zayed Road.


----------

